# "Warning shots" for people carrying weapons and emplacing IEDs?



## Marauder06 (Mar 23, 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ajor-revealed-troops-died-lack-equipment.html

The "carrying weapons" thing I can get.  Maybe.  Everyone in Afghanistan seems to have a weapon.  But carrying a weapon and approaching your base?  Emplacing IEDs?  Dude, those people are trying to KILL YOU.  Stop buying into the myth of "we're creating more enemies than we are destroying," they are ALREADY your enemies.



> ‘These men were not hard-core or “Tier One” Taliban and they should have been spared.
> 
> 'By killing them, we made enemies of the local communities because they were honour-bound by their cultural codes of behaviour, to avenge the deaths.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 23, 2014)

If something is important enough that you have to warn with a weapon, the warning shot should be to their face. Period.  You want deterrence through warning? yell over a loudspeaker. Failure to comply? Blap.


----------



## pardus (Mar 23, 2014)

Indiscriminate killing of civilians is a terrible idea, particularly in a COIN environment, but if killing must be done in order to secure the ground then it must be done.   

That Major is a self righteous, self promoting prick. 
First of all he admits that he lied over an extended period of time during his dispatches to the BBC (which are probably the reason he was made an MBE). 
He quits the Army and writes a book "exposing" all the bad things going on in the Army, then makes accusations and criticizes General Sir Mike Jackson for retiring and then writing a book about the same thing...  
He also blabs about the dead Soldier's injuries, what a POS.

He's just another asshole trying to make money and he doesn't care who or what he hurts in the process.


----------



## AWP (Mar 23, 2014)

> “Tier One” Taliban


 
Everyone's "Tier 1" these days. CAG, DEVGRU, even the Taliban have a Tier 1.

I'm Tier 1 here on Shadowspear. There, I feel better about myself. I'm Tier 1. We're all Tier 1 somewhere, here's an achievement medal.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Mar 23, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Everyone's "Tier 1" these days. CAG, DEVGRU, even the Taliban have a Tier 1.
> 
> I'm Tier 1 here on Shadowspear. There, I feel better about myself. I'm Tier 1. We're all Tier 1 somewhere, here's an achievement medal.


 
I got an intel report having you listed as a Tier 1 Nickleback fan.  Something about hanging out with them in your summer home in PAK.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 23, 2014)

I disagree with his assessment.  The only way you make enemies of the local communities is when you fail to get out in front of the IO messaging campaign and ensure that every Afghan you talk to/work with knows that people you killed deserved every bit of it.  Documentation beats conversation and in the Afghan culture, power trumps all.  Sure they may get upset but they will see your strength and be more apt not to challenge you.


----------



## AWP (Mar 23, 2014)

Someone's about to be LOST and not found....

Great post, Viper!


----------



## policemedic (Mar 23, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I'm Tier 1 *REMF* here on Shadowspear.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 23, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Everyone's "Tier 1" these days. CAG, DEVGRU, even the Taliban have a Tier 1.
> 
> I'm Tier 1 here on Shadowspear. There, I feel better about myself. I'm Tier 1. We're all Tier 1 somewhere, here's an achievement medal.



...and you still have your participation awards from grammar school, don't you.   Not a first, second or third place ribbon, the "I showed up" ribbon.

But you were probably on the Tier 1 Dodgeball target team.


----------



## AWP (Mar 23, 2014)

x SF med said:


> ...and you still have your participation awards from grammar school, don't you.   Not a first, second or third place ribbon, the "I showed up" ribbon.
> 
> But you were probably on the Tier 1 Dodgeball target team.


 
I was so athletic in elementary school the little girl who as an adult would come out as a lesbian was picked before me. In my defense, that butch had tree trunks for legs.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 23, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I was so athletic in elementary school the little girl who as an adult would come out as a lesbian was picked before me. In my defense, that butch had tree trunks for legs.



note, I said Dodgeball TARGET team...   not THE Dodgeball team...


----------



## AWP (Mar 23, 2014)

This was for kickball. I basically sucked at every sport I've ever played except golf and that falling from the sky thing.


----------



## Teufel (Mar 23, 2014)

Marauder06 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ajor-revealed-troops-died-lack-equipment.html
> 
> The "carrying weapons" thing I can get.  Maybe.  Everyone in Afghanistan seems to have a weapon.  But carrying a weapon and approaching your base?  Emplacing IEDs?  Dude, those people are trying to KILL YOU.  Stop buying into the myth of "we're creating more enemies than we are destroying," they are ALREADY your enemies.



I noticed that a lot of the British forces I worked with were reluctant to engage and kill enemy forces.  They seemed to be stuck on their Malaysian COIN tactics and were convinced that violence only created more violence.  I agree to a point.  The British were in Garmsir for six years and hundreds of Afghan, Taliban and British lives were lost in brutal fighting while the British Army applied valid COIN principles in an area that needed more stick than carrots.  The Marine Corps went in there and ended large scaled resistance there after six days.  There is a time and place for hearts and minds but some people just need killing.


----------

